# Beat that, Chris & Mary ! ! ! [SSBHM&FFA Pics]



## mischel (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everybody and especially to Chris & Mary !!!

I had the incredibly chance to meet an uber cute, super sexy and beautiful FFA.
She has such a cute face and i have definitely a crush on her since our weekend we spend together. Furthermore she knows about this board and the pictures of Chris and Mary. It was her idea to start a thread with this name^^.
We both had such a great time, it was marvellous :wubu::wubu:.
She loved it so much to feel my whole weight, every 205kg / 452 lbs / 32,3 stone .

Because we both want to stay anonymous, i had to edit the pictures. Please don't give those pictures to anyone else.
Now go further to see the eyecandy ^^ :smitten::smitten: ! ! !

Byebye,


Mischel

PS: Chris & Mary.... let's see if you can make better pics


----------



## mischel (Oct 24, 2007)

Part 2 of "Beat that, Chris & Mary ! ! ! [SSBHM&FFA Pics]"


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 24, 2007)

:shocked::shocked: I love competitions :eat1: 

No favorites at this point for me


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 24, 2007)

Gorgeous, absolutely perfect. 

*jealous* :smitten:

<3


----------



## Aurora (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW. Nice.


----------



## Dutchgut (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures.
Congratulations on your weekend.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow...very nice.


----------



## cammy (Oct 25, 2007)

Again, very nice!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2007)

You lucky bastards keep meeting these gorgeous, slender FFAs. I would kill for that shit. I get out all the time and put myself out there, but all I get is disgusted looks and people ignoring me. Not being pouty, I'm just jealous lol.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 25, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> You lucky bastards keep meeting these gorgeous, slender FFAs. I would kill for that shit. I get out all the time and put myself out there, but all I get is disgusted looks and people ignoring me. Not being pouty, I'm just jealous lol.




Awww, cheer up! Some cute, thin FFA will find you. We're good at that 
*giggle* A Sexy guy like you shouldn't be worrying 


<3


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 26, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> You lucky bastards keep meeting these gorgeous, slender FFAs. I would kill for that shit. I get out all the time and put myself out there, but all I get is disgusted looks and people ignoring me. Not being pouty, I'm just jealous lol.



Amen brother!!!! :doh: Theres bigger injustice in the world tho. I would show some pics but they still break me lil heart


----------



## Molly (Oct 27, 2007)

Yay!

Rock on! 
that shit rocks! 

I love bhm... Cheers to you brave souls to post your wares online!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 27, 2007)

Oo la la, adorable! 

Interesting approach making it into a competition. Although, this is competition where everyone wins. The prize being... eye candy! <3

But yeah Chris & I will get around to taking more pictures. 
My camera just sucks massively. Not only is it a digital camera that just takes AA batteries and only lasts for about half an hour per battery pair, but the battery case is broken and I have to tape it shut. It's some pretty ghetto stuff.

But we'll get around to taking more pictures to "beat" you! Just wait! Which might be a long wait... but I'll get a new camera... eventually...


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, so i've been offline for a while but i'm back on now. Woo hoo!! Just want to thank Mischel for the amazing weekend we spent together. He was my first BHM and it was an absolutely mind blowing experience. Everything I dreamt it would be, and more!! You rock fatboy :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

Two more pics from our weekend, hope they come out and you like them as much as I do  xxxxxxxxxxx 

View attachment DSCF1655.jpg


View attachment DSCF1657.jpg


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 13, 2007)

Inspirational work, you two!


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 13, 2007)

how tall is that sexy gal of yours michael? I love the contrast between the two of ya. and I wish you the both much happiness and are you going to grow any larger?

and trying to get a visual of you michael what size pants and shirt both of you wear? thank you :bow:


----------



## chrisreves (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh my god, it's so good.
Congrats for both of you. It's a dream for a lot of us here I think.:wubu:
Very very cool.
Thanks.


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 13, 2007)

As Mischel hasn't answered yet, i'll answer . I'm 5'3 and wear a british size 10. Mischel only just fits into 7XL. He's really tall too. It was a complete contrast between the two of us. I'm glad you like our pics. We really, really enjoyed taking them :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Molly (Nov 14, 2007)

That was amazing! You lucky girl you!


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 14, 2007)

Lucky is not word! Some people say fantasies should stay as fantasies but quite frankly, what's the point in that??? We only live once, make it happen xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 14, 2007)

I concur with the conclusion of this consensus.


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm a bit slow.... what does that mean?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wantabelly said:


> Lucky is not word! Some people say fantasies should stay as fantasies but quite frankly, what's the point in that??? We only live once, make it happen xxxxxxxxxxxxxx



it just meant I agreed with this


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 15, 2007)

Excellent - i'm glad we're on the same page. You and Mary got a new camera yet?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 15, 2007)

no we haven't, BUT the old one works. its just alot of effort to take pics with no one holding the camera, LOL

We will I promise and soon.


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 15, 2007)

Good good mr. Can't wait


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 15, 2007)

you might have to call Mary out about them to motivate her


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 15, 2007)

She's your girlfriend buddy!! How come you're not with her tonight?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 16, 2007)

In fact I was... and... heres the kicker, WE TOOK MORE PICS! ! ! ! !

*insert cheezy gameshow theme music with failing balloons, show girls AND A NEW CAR*

As for when mary will post them, is another story ;-p she said by tomorrow, I think latest 5 pm.


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 16, 2007)

if you two take anymore pics can you please not make so close up..some of us are not mr demille ya know...lol


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 16, 2007)

D'Oh we need a camera person so they aren't


----------



## fattord (Dec 3, 2007)

mischel said:


> Part 2 of "Beat that, Chris & Mary ! ! ! [SSBHM&FFA Pics]"



Best pics i ever see


----------



## babette (Feb 2, 2008)

how i wish i was her...


----------



## Fat Boy UK (Feb 2, 2008)

And I wish I was him!


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

this is AWESOME!!!!


----------

